# Best price on Amano shrimp?



## Troy McClure

Best I found was $2.29 through AZGardens, but shipping is excessive. There aren't many on AquaBid either....


----------



## MatPat

Jason at A&E ordered them for us a month or two ago. I think the cost was $1.50 each (no shipping) but I don't remember now. I also think we had to order 100 of them. 

I think the majority of mine died/crawled out of the tank due to high CO2. I'm not sure how everyone else's have done. I still have a few in my 75g. I just wish I had more so I could attempt breeding them. Maybe someone near A&E could look into getting another batch. I'm up for at least a dozen more and maybe two dozen. If so, we may want to include the GCAS folks so maybe we can get a larger amount at a better discount


----------



## Simpte 27

Count me in for a dozen if we do order.


----------



## NemoGirl

I'd like to have at least a dozen too!

Sandy


----------



## Troy McClure

I'm planning to move out next month so I have to keep my spending lean, but a few dozen Amanos for my 85gal are going to be a necessity sometime in the spring. The tank has been a bit neglected and thread/hair algae has overrun my large collection of Bolbitis. If I'm going to move the tank to my new pad, it has to be spotless to look good! Just wanted to get my information together sooner than later.

Matt - how high did your CO2 get?


----------



## NemoGirl

Hey everyone!
I just got back from A&E, and I saw Jason when I was there.
He said would be no problem to get 100 or so shrimp by the
27th so we could distribute at the meeting. But he needs to
know fairly soon so that he can line up a supply.

Just thought I'd pass along the info.

I got 3 japonica shrimp while I was there, they look nice and
healthy.


----------



## Troy McClure

If they're going to be $1.50 each, you can count me in for three dozen. I won't be moving the tank until spring time anyways so I'll let them do their thing until then.


----------



## Simpte 27

I really have to make a trip down to our new "magic" store.


----------



## NemoGirl

I didn't have good luck with my three. They all died. 

Since my water parameters all test well within range for japonica
shrimp, I'm not sure what to think.

I may wait a bit before getting more, although I'm not sure what I
can do differently. The rummynose, otos, the orange flash rams,
and all other tank inhabitants are doing great. Just about have to
conclude it may be that batch of shrimp.


----------



## Troy McClure

I didn't have much luck with cherry shrimp, so i tore down the 10gal they were in. Wouldn't you know it, after months and months of no light and no filtration...I just spotted a pregnant cherry! Go figure.... There's roughly 6 adults in the tank. I could probably put the Amanos in there until I'm ready to move the tank that way they're easy to net and transport.


----------



## NemoGirl

I'm not getting any shrimp this month since I had such dismal
luck with the three I got from A&E a couple of weeks ago. However,
if out of towners need help getting some from A&E let me know and
I will make a trip there prior to going to Robs. 

Please let me know by this Thursday, Jan 19, if you want/need me 
to do a trip. I think Jason at A&E needs to actually order them too, so
he'll need some time.

Russ, I don't mean to be taking a chore away from you, if you have
time and want to do this, I'm just pitching in if needed................?

Sandy


----------



## JRJ

Hi Sandy,

I don't claim any monopoly on getting animals from A&E. Go for it!  

-Russ


----------



## Troy McClure

so do they have the shrimp now?


----------



## Simpte 27

And the price?


----------



## MatPat

I believe price will depend on the quantity ordered. They were $1.50 if memory serves me correct but I think we had to get 100 of them to get that price.


----------



## NemoGirl

Right Matt, I think it was 1.50 each if we ordered 100 or more. Price will depend on quantity ordered, and they do not have them ordered yet. 
Jason (at A&E) is waiting to hear how many, if any, before he orders.

Sandy


----------



## Simpte 27

I want a dozen..........


----------



## Troy McClure

I want three dozen.


----------



## NemoGirl

Ok, I've got your two orders, Erik and Damon, and I'll
call in to Jason. Your orders total almost 50 so I'll
be sure to ask if we can have the $1.50 for that size
of order.

Matt, did you want some this go-around?

Sandy


----------



## Troy McClure

is there any problem with amanos and cherries cross-breeding?


----------



## MatPat

I would like 2 dozen Amanos! I will work on getting my 10g ready for them 

Do we have any alternate plans for picking up the shrimp? I may not be able to make the meeting and I don't think Damon will be there either. We would need to work something out if I can't attend 

I don't think the Amanos and Cherries will cross breed!


----------



## molurus73

I can grab them from the meeting and bring them up to your house Matt. Can meet up with Damon as well. My house is half way there already.


----------



## Troy McClure

I live relatively close to A&E, I could pick them up and bring them to the meeting. They could put each order in separate bags....just as long as they know it's SWOAPE stuff and get the price right.


----------



## NemoGirl

Good plan, Erik! I'll call Jason at A&E and let him know the 
order amount, confirm the (hopefully) $1.50 price and let 
him know you will be picking them up. Cool! Now I just 
have to decide about taking a chance on some again.....


Sandy


----------



## Simpte 27

Go for it!!!!!


----------



## NemoGirl

Well, I've just spent the whole day moving my tank to the family room.
I managed to vacuum the substrate, then save 50% of the water in 
the tank. Should be good to go. Might as well try a few shrimp again.

I'll order six for myself, added to Erik, Damon and Matt's orders.

Just wanted to keep you informed of what you should be getting from
Jason, Erik.

Sandy


----------



## MatPat

Sandy,

By my calculations that is only 78 shrimp! If we need to order 100 to get the price down to $1.50 each, go ahead and increase my order to 4 dozen so we can make the minimum of 100 shrimp. I don't really want that many but if it will get the price down go ahead and do it! I can either try to breed them or sell a few to some others in the future, if I can keep them alive!

If the $1.50 price is still good for less than 100 shrimp, forget I said that


----------



## Troy McClure

Matt, do you want to split that extra dozen (cost & shrimp) with me?


----------



## MatPat

Troy McClure said:


> Matt, do you want to split that extra dozen (cost & shrimp) with me?


I'd be more than willing to split them with anyone. I just hoped to get the total number up to 100 so we could get them for $1.50 each. If anyone else just wants a couple shrimp, let me know.


----------



## MatPat

When you pick up the shrimp, see if you can either get a water sample from the store or ask them not to put any Stress Coat of similar product in the bags, or at least my bag. I want to run a couple of tests on the water before I put them into my tank.

I have a *theory* that maybe the difference in Total Dissolved Solids (TDS) of the water they are coming from and then going into may be the cause of their deaths when put into our tanks. For those who do not know what TDS is it is the measurement of everything that is in the water (Na, Ca, Mg, Si, etc). I purchased some Guppies a while back and their water had a TDS of over 1400ppm! My tap is only around 220ppm so I expected some problems. None aros but I assume Guppies are a lot "hardier" then the shrimp


----------



## Simpte 27

I'll take another dozen (that makes 2 for me). Total is now 90 shrimp


----------



## NemoGirl

I just talked again to Jason at A&E. We did need to order 100 for
the lot price break. He says the price will be between $1.40-$1.50
each, depending on how well he can haggle.

He will get them in around the 26th, and will tank them until Erik
picks them up for the meeting. He'll call me when they come in
and I'll give him final numbers for the bagging. 

My tank looks good today, the move hasn't stressed anyone
that I can tell. I sure hope the shrimp make it this time. I
used to have such good luck with shrimp and enjoyed watching
them at work. Don't know what happened. About the only
thing they are sensitive to is ammonia level, and mine is zero.

Oh well.

Anyway, Jason's at work on the order. 


Sandy


----------



## Troy McClure

Excellent work, Sandy! I look forward to picking them up. I will try to get the shrimp put into as large a bag as they have with extra water from their tank. Maybe we should use longer acclimation times for these guys, like many hours instead of 20-90 minutes. The extra water from the store tank should help.

Do you know if Jason will be there on the 28th?


----------



## Troy McClure

Simpte 27 said:


> I'll take another dozen (that makes 2 for me). Total is now 90 shrimp


I think we're well over 100 since Matt and I are splitting an extra dozen...that's three and a half dozen each for both of us, your two dozen. That's 108 right there.


----------



## MatPat

Sandy,

Here is the order totals so far:

Matt - 42
Erik - 42
Damon - 24
Sandy - 6

Total - 114

That puts us over the minimum number. If anyone else decides to go in on this, I will update the above list. 

I think Erik is right about the acclimation. I am definately going to acclimate mine longer than I did before. I typically use an airline tied off around the center brace of my tank and allow the water to drip into a 5g bucket. By tying the hose tighter, I can reduce the flow to almost nothing this way.


----------



## NemoGirl

I typically don't add the store's tank water to mine at all, just
float them to equalize the temp then add my water to the bag
in small increments, then net them out.
Well but also I don't have CO2 acclimation issues either..... yet! 

I don't know the answer about whether Jason will be there that
day, but will be sure to ask when he calls for the final numbers
for bagging. If he won't be there I'll be sure he tells everyone of
the special price.


----------



## Troy McClure

NemoGirl said:


> I typically don't add the store's tank water to mine at all, just
> float them to equalize the temp then add my water to the bag
> in small increments, then net them out.
> Well but also I don't have CO2 acclimation issues either..... yet!
> 
> I don't know the answer about whether Jason will be there that
> day, but will be sure to ask when he calls for the final numbers
> for bagging. If he won't be there I'll be sure he tells everyone of
> the special price.


It's not about adding the store water to your tank. It's about having a larger volume of the water the shrimp are already acclimated to in order to make the addition of your tank water less drastic. I may float mine for a whole day, who knows...now the trick is going to be acclimating them to the water at the condo b/c apparently it's much harder water than what I have here at home.


----------



## JRJ

Hi Folks,

I was at A&E last night and we were talking about the order you put together, which wetted my appetite. I'll take 2 - dozen.

-Russ


----------



## JRJ

MatPat said:


> I have a *theory* that maybe the difference in Total Dissolved Solids (TDS) of the water they are coming from and then going into may be the cause of their deaths when put into our tanks.


I think you could be right. Jason always tells me to pour a little tank water into the bag and wait 15 mins, some more tank water, 15mins, and once again before putting new stock in a tank.

-Russ


----------



## Troy McClure

I think that could be taken even further for these shrimp, Russ. Maybe add 1/3 cup every half hour for a very gradual acclimation. I'll ask A&E for a water sample for Matt to test when I arrive at the meeting.

Oh, and I just realized the amanos are going to have to live in my 10gal until March. There isn't much algae in there but I'm going to put a timer on the lights today and get those running again...I've got some glosso on the way!


----------



## J.Sipes

IME with amano shrimp is when they are introduced into a lower PH water than they came in they don't handle it well, What I did is the drip method Matt uses, I did this over a 5 hr time span, I did also add a air stone to the bucket. Keep in mind that you should use a big bucket,I used the 5 gallon variety,to avoid temptation of the shrimp climbing out. I also collected some hair algea and added to the holding tank for them to munch on, Also they did good with Java moss. I think(IMO) the shrimp are purged,like fish,prior to shipment to reduce fouling the water and they are very hungry when they arrive. I have had this experience with the amano and cherry reds. 
I used a bare bottom 10 gallon for the shrimp,this allowed me to monitor them for the first several days that they arrived and with the smaller tank allowed me to ensure the shrimp were getting plenty to eat, I have added them directly to a planted tank,but the ones in the 10 seemed to acclimate better. 
From there it is very easy to do 10% water changes with your tanks water to acclimate them to the water in that tank,usually it is less of a shock since they have been fattened up and already had a chance not to be stressed anymore than they were from shipping.

HTH,I know it has been very helpful to me in the past.

John


----------



## NemoGirl

I called Jason this morning and gave him the additional numbers. The price will be around $1.40 each. Erik, he'll be expecting a call towards the end
of the week for numbers per bag and such.
From what I understand of the orders, here are the totals:

Damon=24
Erik=42
Matt=42
Russ=24
TOTAL = 132

I just found out we will be out of town this weekend so I won't be attending
the January meeting. I cancelled my shrimp order.

Sandy


----------



## MatPat

Since Sandy already added Russ' order I didn't edit my previous post  Here are some price *estimates* for everyone based on $1.40 per shrimp:

Damon = 24 ($33.60)
Erik = 42 ($58.80)
Matt = 42 ($58.80)
Russ = 24 ($33.60)

TOTAL = 132 ($184.80)

Erik, I know this is just an estimate on the pricing, but if you need payment before you pick up my shrimp, let me know. I can snail mail you a check or PayPal you, whichever you prefer! I'm still not sure if I will be there or not


----------



## Troy McClure

I would like to have either a check, cash, or PayPal from everybody going in on this by Saturday night. With moving out and all, I can't have my bank account out $200 for long.

Sandy - are you not buying any?


----------



## Simpte 27

Paypal addy?


----------



## NemoGirl

Troy McClure said:


> Sandy - are you not buying any?


That's correct, I'm not in the big buy. We are leaving town Thursday
late afternoon and won't return until Sunday evening. I won't be around
to get them and acclimate them. However, Jason said he would have
extras, and I'm thinking about sneaking over on Wednesday evening to get
a few if they come in as scheduled.


----------



## Troy McClure

Paypal addy is ejbock82 at hotmail dot com, though it might be best to wait until after the sale so I can figure out what tax is going to be.


----------



## JRJ

Erik,

I picked up my 24 this afternoon, so you won't have to deal with my reimbursement. They look good, bigger than the last bunch. I put mine in a 15 gallon holding tank I have with a bunch of red cherry juveniles. I'll let you know how they do.

-Russ Johnson


----------



## Troy McClure

So is everything good to go with this? Do they know I'm coming?


----------

